# What is halogen equivalent of a 60 watt incadescent



## z_morelightneeded (Feb 13, 2011)

I read elsewhere that a halogen equivalent of a 60 watt incadescent is 40 watt.



Yet when I looked at my 60 watt incadescent it says 780 lumens.

40 watt halogen G9 is only 490 lumens.



How is it then that they should be equivalent?



In the light fixture I am thinking of buying I may only use G9 base halogen bulb of 40 watt max. But I have to make sure that the light output will equal that of a 60 watt incadescent.



Thanks


----------



## ddawg16 (Mar 20, 2011)

Depending on the bulb.....halogens are about 10% more effecient.....but as you go smaller, the effeciency difference drops.

Halogens, due to their high heat, have limitations in small fixtures.

Any reason you can't use a CFL?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Mar 20, 2011)

Most likely color temp, able to be dimmed, directional lighting are all normal factors.

Love the zero posts & 1969 join date as well!


----------



## fadingrae (Mar 24, 2011)

Actually, the halogens are incandescent bulbs too, have approximately the same light output as incandescent. 
So if you need the light output equal to that of a 60 watt incadescent, 
60W G9 halogen would be ok.


----------

